# Visa for new born...born in sa by foreign parents.... When to apply?



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Please guys...... is there a deadline to applying for a permit for a newborn born in SA?


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

*papermania*



Qoonlay said:


> Please guys...... is there a deadline to applying for a permit for a newborn born in SA?


Yes is is advised to be applied ASAP. Hence as soon as you get the Passport of your child from your Home Country's Consulate/Embassy, you have to apply it.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Ok... thanks for the suggestion.. i do really appreciate


----------

